# [Install]Clavier ps/2 ne fonctionne pas (x pas installé)

## AssiuM

Bonsoir,

est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le cas d'un clavier qui ne fonctionne pas après  avoir installé tout son système ? 

J'ai compilé le kernel, configuré lilo et rebooté, depuis le clavier ne fonctionne plus...

j'ai regardé dans mon .config j'ai bien :

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

D'où peut provenir le problème ? 

J'ai pris le kernel du livecd ( gzcat /proc/config.gz ) , que j'ai modifié en désactivant des options qui me semblaient inutiles pour ma config, et en retirant les modules superflus...

ps : clavier ps2 , cm : a7n8x-e deluxe 

MerciLast edited by AssiuM on Sun Jan 09, 2005 9:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## creuvard

tu as peut etre un souci dans ton xorg.conf  au niveau de la configuration du clavier.

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

```

essaie ca ou regarde dans la doc histoire de voir ce qui cloche http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

----------

## AssiuM

x n'est pas encore installé, mon clavier ne va pas dans la console je ne peux rien faire du tout à part appuyer sur le bouton reset de la tour   :Laughing: 

----------

## AssiuM

j'ai désactivé le "USB Keyboard & Legacy Support" dans le bios en pensant que ça pouvait être un conflit avec ça, mais ça n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

edit : testé aussi sans la souris (usb), idem

----------

## AssiuM

je viens d'essayer avec un autre clavier (ps/2 aussi), cela n'a pas fonctionné

----------

## Enlight

es-tu sûr ne pas avoir enlevé un truc qui fallait pas??? Je suppose que tu postes depuis le live-cd et que le clavier remarche à chaque fois avec celui-là?

----------

## AssiuM

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> es-tu sûr ne pas avoir enlevé un truc qui fallait pas??? Je suppose que tu postes depuis le live-cd et que le clavier remarche à chaque fois avec celui-là?

 je ne poste pas depuis le live cd mais depuis un autre pc, mais le clavier fonctionne bien à chaque fois avec le live-cd  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

euh, le clavier c'est un ps/2 certes, mais est il branché sur le port ps/2 (question bizarre je sais, mais ya une semaine, on nous a fait le coup de de la souris ps/2 branchee sur le port ttyS, alors bon, je me mefie  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## AssiuM

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> euh, le clavier c'est un ps/2 certes, mais est il branché sur le port ps/2 (question bizarre je sais, mais ya une semaine, on nous a fait le coup de de la souris ps/2 branchee sur le port ttyS, alors bon, je me mefie  )

 euh comment ça ? il est bien branché sur le port approprié, il fonctionne d'ailleurs très bien sur le livecd ainsi que sous windows   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kernelsensei

fais un diff entre le /proc/config.gz du liveCD et ton /proc/config.gz (ou bien /usr/src/linux/.config)

----------

## Enlight

Il ne te reste plus qu'à refaire ton kernel je pense, t'as peut être viré les charsets??? jette un coup d'oeil au topic Localisation en haut du forum

----------

## kernelsensei

il viennent faire quoi dans l'hisoire les charsets ?

----------

## AssiuM

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> fais un diff entre le /proc/config.gz du liveCD et ton /proc/config.gz (ou bien /usr/src/linux/.config)

 excuse moi mais je ne sais pas comment faire celà   :Embarassed:   , j'ai tenté la commande diff mais elle n'est pas reconnue   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AssiuM

autant pour moi, je suis en train d'émerger diff via l'environnement chrooté

----------

## kernelsensei

diff n'existe pas sur le liveCD ? etonnant !

sinon ca marche comme ca :

```
mount /dev/hdXx /mnt/gentoo

mount none -t proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo

cp /proc/config.gz /root

gunzip config.gz

diff config /usr/src/linux/.config
```

si tu trouves pas de diff, installe le paquet  diffutils via le liveCD

EDIT: grillé  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AssiuM

 :Very Happy:   , j'ai fais emerge diff et ça a été  :Smile: 

alors voici ce que j'ai en sortie   :Confused: 

http://assium.hostable.biz/diffconfig

----------

## Enlight

Ben je m'étais dit que ça pouvait donner un clavier reconnu par exemple mais qui ne peut rien afficher...

--> []

----------

## AssiuM

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Ben je m'étais dit que ça pouvait donner un clavier reconnu par exemple mais qui ne peut rien afficher...
> 
> --> []

 mais quand j'appuye sur la touche entrée, ça ne fait rien non plus, donc je suppose que ça ne doit pas être ça   :Confused:   :Question: 

----------

## Enlight

je sais pas, si tu appuyes sur verrouillage numérique, la lumière s'allume sur le clavier?

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, j'ai relevé des trucs "pas standarts" (enfin des trucs que j'aurais pas mis moi meme !) :

```
CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y
```

a moins que t'as une carte controller ps/2 t'as pas besoin de CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

----------

## AssiuM

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai relevé des trucs "pas standarts" (enfin des trucs que j'aurais pas mis moi meme !) :
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y
> 
> ...

 en fait ça je vais le désactiver, mais ça ne marche pas non plus sans (CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y), je l'ai activé parce que sur un thread du forum en anglais, quelqu'un disait que ça avait résolu son problème... mais pas le mien  :Sad: 

je teste en désactivant le CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

Enlight, pour le numlock, je teste et te dis ça

----------

## AssiuM

ps : 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2616

ici il parle de l'acpi, mais il est bien désactivé  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *AssiuM wrote:*   

> ps : 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2616
> 
> ici il parle de l'acpi, mais il est bien désactivé 

 

je ne pense pas que ce soit ca ... dans le bug cité ce sont les kernel 2.4.x qui sont impliqués !

----------

## anigel

J'ai rencontré ce problème récemment, en passant d'un kernel 2.8 à un plus récent.

Il y a eu une modif au niveau de la gestion des ports PS/2 du système : il faut activer une option appelée "PCI PS2 support", ou un truc du genre, mais je ne me rappele plus où on la trouve  :Sad: .

Bon courage !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'ai rencontré ce problème récemment, en passant d'un kernel 2.8 à un plus récent.
> 
> Il y a eu une modif au niveau de la gestion des ports PS/2 du système : il faut activer une option appelée "PCI PS2 support", ou un truc du genre, mais je ne me rappele plus où on la trouve .
> 
> Bon courage !

 

hehe, lis les 2 3 posts au dessus ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AssiuM

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *AssiuM wrote:*   ps : 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2616
> 
> ici il parle de l'acpi, mais il est bien désactivé  
> ...

 ok ok

mais je me méfie toujours de cet acpi   :Laughing:  , il m'avait causé tellement de misères sur mon portable :p , la carte réseau ne fonctionnait pas parce que j'avais oublié de le désactiver   :Confused: 

à part ça,  j'ai désactivé les deux options, j'en ai par ailleurs profité pour encore désactiver des trucs inutiles pour moi (tablettes graphiques usb et cie)

mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas  :Sad: 

@Enlight : le numlock ne veut pas s'allumer quand j'appuie dessus, idem pour scrolllock ou maj (le numlock est allumé au démarrage)

est-il possible que comme le live-cd se sert, je crois, de coldplug ou hotplug (ou des deux ?), il active des modules nécessaires, qui ne sont pas activés avec mon kernel, vu que hotplug coldplug ne sont pas installés ? (modules qu'il faudrait compiler en dur dans ce cas ? )

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'ai rencontré ce problème récemment, en passant d'un kernel 2.8 à un plus récent.
> 
> Il y a eu une modif au niveau de la gestion des ports PS/2 du système : il faut activer une option appelée "PCI PS2 support", ou un truc du genre, mais je ne me rappele plus où on la trouve .
> 
> Bon courage !

 

j'ai activé cette option, ça ne marche ni avec, ni sans   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

pas bete, active le support du hotplug et emerge hotplug et coldplug (n'oublie pas de les ajouter au runlevel)

mais je doute que ca vienne de la, je n'utilise ni hotplug, ni coldplug !

----------

## Enlight

Au démarrage tu as (au moins) une des trois lumière activée c'est ça???

Faudrait demander à kernel_sensei mais pour moi, lumière allumée=clavier reconnu...

----------

## AssiuM

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Au démarrage tu as (au moins) une des trois lumière activée c'est ça???
> 
> Faudrait demander à kernel_sensei mais pour moi, lumière allumée=clavier reconnu...

 oui j'ai le numlock allumé

voici une copie de mon fichier config ça peut peut-être aider :

http://assium.hostable.biz/config

je vais tester en activant le hotplug et en l'émergeant (ainsi que coldplug)

----------

## anigel

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> hehe, lis les 2 3 posts au dessus ...  

 

Eheh... Voilà ce qui arrive quand on fait plusieurs choses en même temps :p : je prends du retard, et quand je clique sur "envoyer", ben la réponse a déjà été donnée ^^.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Au démarrage tu as (au moins) une des trois lumière activée c'est ça???
> 
> Faudrait demander à kernel_sensei mais pour moi, lumière allumée=clavier reconnu...

 

je dirais que oui, lumiere allumée = clavier reconnu, mais j'emets des reserves a ce sujet , il y a 2 semaines, avec des amis on a fait un reseau "gaming", un copain se pointe avec une carte reseau dont les drivers refusaient de s'installer (le peripherique est plug n play, donc le windows voulait les detecter lui meme, et il ralait quand je lui donnait le driver directement, bref, ... pourtant la lumiere de la carte etait deja allumée !!! , solution : brancher la carte sur un autre slot PCI, car cette derniere n'etait meme pas dans le listing du bios !)

----------

## AssiuM

un truc curieux que je viens de remarquer, c'est qu'en bootant sur le livecd, le numlock est désactivé :p (mais le clavier fonctionne, je suis en train d'émerger coldplug et hotplug)

edit : j'ai remarqué que ps2 mouse était activé, je teste sans

edit2 : ça revient au même   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Heu... extrait du fichier :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_FONTS is not set
> 
> 

 

j'aurais pas eu une bonne intuition là???

Sinon c'est quoi I2c parce que 

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set
> 
> 

 

----------

## kernelsensei

le CONFIG_FONTS je ne pense pas que ca joue !

le I2C ... pourquoi pas, mais ca m'etonnerai BEAUCOUP !

----------

## Enlight

c'est pas les polices de caractères les FONTS? si c'est le cas ça expliquerai qu'il n'y ait pas d'affichage non? parceque nulle part dans sa config je ne vois de jeux de caractères comme ceux qu'on selectionne quand on fait un make config

----------

## kernelsensei

oui mais c'est les COMPILED_IN FONTS pour le framebuffer je pense, et ca on peut s'en passer !!

Il me semble que ses messages de boot s'affichent bien !

----------

## AssiuM

avec coldplug & hotplug ça ne fonctionne pas non plus  :Sad: 

j'ai essayé d'appuyer plusieurs fois sur numlock pour voir, il s'allume s'éteint bien dans grub, mais juste après, quand je sélectionne linux, ça fonctionne deux secondes et puis plus...

Enlight : j'ai bien un affichage, c'est le clavier qui ne répond pas (même si j'appuie sur enter (pas celui du clavier numérique, le gros :p )

pour le l2c nforce, il n'est pas dans le livecd mais le clavier fonctionne dans le live cd  :Sad: 

bon, je vais unmerger coldplug et hotplug vu qu'ils sont inutiles   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit : si, coldplug et hotplug font fonctionner la carte réseau, je peux donc me connecter en ssh vu que j'ai mis le sshd en default... ça pourra peut-être m'aider

----------

## kernelsensei

ouais, si la carte reseau / ssh fonctionnent, tu peux observer les messages du kernel ! via dmesg et les logs

----------

## Enlight

ET ça? vu le sius titre j'y crois pas mais l'intitulé m'intrugue...

 *Quote:*   

> # Security options
> 
> #
> 
> # CONFIG_KEYS is not set
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi j'ai meme pas ca ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AssiuM

un dmesg | grep keyboard ne me donne rien  :Sad: 

dans les logs, /var/log/everything/current

grep keyboard :

Jan 10 14:15:42 [sshd] Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from ::ffff:192.168.0.163 port 1087 ssh

c'est tout  :Sad: 

----------

## Enlight

je viens de trouver ça sur un autre forum :

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis obligé de couper l'alim dès que j'éteins mon PC sinon au démarrage suivant mon clavier n'est pas détecté. Je pense que le prob vient de ma cm Asus A7N8X-E deluxe qui reste en veille qd le PC est coupé.Y a-t-il un moyen de la couper (en passant par le BIOS peut-être) ? Si qq1 peu me répondre en termes pas (trop) techniques merci  
> 
> 

 

essaie je vais voir la suite

----------

## AssiuM

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> je viens de trouver ça sur un autre forum :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Je suis obligé de couper l'alim dès que j'éteins mon PC sinon au démarrage suivant mon clavier n'est pas détecté. Je pense que le prob vient de ma cm Asus A7N8X-E deluxe qui reste en veille qd le PC est coupé.Y a-t-il un moyen de la couper (en passant par le BIOS peut-être) ? Si qq1 peu me répondre en termes pas (trop) techniques merci  
> 
>  
> ...

 malheureusement ce n'était pas ça, j'ai même fait le même que quand on veut faire un clear cmos, c'est à dire éteindre l'alim et appuyer plusieurs fois sur le bouton on de la tour pour vider la tour, ça n'a pas marché...

étonnant quand même la façon dont le gars a résolu son problème   :Surprised: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@Enlight: Pas mal comme truc !

@AssiuM: ne fais pas de grep, ca se trouve le mot keyboard n'est pas dans le dmesg !

Logge toi en ssh, fais dmesg, fais joujou avec le clavier, refais dmesg :

Quelque chose a bougé ?

Essaye aussi en debranchant le clavier / rebranchant !

----------

## AssiuM

non ça ne change rien dans le dmesg  :Sad: 

j'ai un peu plus de 200 lignes, mais rien à propos du clavier

par contre il semble qu'il reconnait bien mon joystick et ma souris par exemple  :Sad: 

input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Logitech Logitech Extreme 3D Pro] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.1-2

 :Idea:   je débranche le joystick et rebooteLast edited by AssiuM on Mon Jan 10, 2005 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Heu par rapport à ce que je disais...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans le kernel 2.6, la configuration (make menuconfig ou make xconfig)
> 
> est un peu éparpillée dans les différents sous-menus. C'est en tout cas
> ...

 

----------

## AssiuM

voilà j'ai modifié ma config comme tu l'as dis, recompilé, copié System.map et bzImage , liloter, mais ça ne va toujours pas  :Sad: 

j'ai rebooté sans le joystick aussi, pareil...   :Crying or Very sad: 

edit : en revanche, ton option a bien changé quelque chose, vu que quand je faisais via ssh shutdown -r now, je voyais l'écran bouger, mais aucun caractères, et maintenant bien

----------

## AssiuM

si j'avais un clavier usb je pourrais tester avec mais là j'ai rien et je ne sais rien faire de ma machine   :Crying or Very sad: 

personne n'a déjà eu ce problème ?

----------

## Enlight

en tout cas y'a des trucs qui me paraissent étranges...

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y
> 
> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set
> 
> 

 

Je connais pas le fichier vu que je suis uniquement passé mar menuconfig, mais je vois pas l'intérêt de partager un truc qu'on a pas detecté...bizzare!

sinon vire tout ce qui est I2c pour voir dès foit que tu aurait des conflits...vérifie que tu n'as mis aucun driver de touchpad etc...

----------

## AssiuM

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> en tout cas y'a des trucs qui me paraissent étranges...
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y
> 
> # CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set
> ...

 ouep je vais encore regarder une fois  :Sad:  , pourtant j'ai pris le .config du livecd, et j'ai retiré des trucs , mais rien ajouté   :Crying or Very sad:   , si ça continue je vais faire un genkernel   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

en temps normal je me dirait qu'il s'agit d'un module que le live-cd charge automatiquement et que tu n'a pas chargé mais pour un clavier ps2...

que donne lsmod sous le live-cd?

----------

## AssiuM

evdev

sata_sil

libata

forcedeth

parport-pc

parport

slp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

ohci-hcd

uhci-hcd

usb-storage

ehci-hcd

(j'ai tellement mal écrit sur le papier que j'ai peut-être mal recopié certains trucs   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Enlight

 :Shocked:  t'as des périphériques branchés? Désolé de te le demander mais t'es 100%sur que ton clavier est ps2?

----------

## AssiuM

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  t'as des périphériques branchés? Désolé de te le demander mais t'es 100%sur que ton clavier est ps2?

 lol oui ^^

j'ai un joystick usb branché (j'ai testé sans, idem), et une souris usb 

sur l'installation un lsmod me donne ceci :

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  175680  10 

eth1394                14920  0 

uhci_hcd               22864  0 

ohci1394               24260  0 

ieee1394               58040  2 eth1394,ohci1394

forcedeth              11392  0 

ehci_hcd               19908  0 

ohci_hcd               12488  0 

rtc                     7608  0 

sg                     24160  0 

ide_tape               24080  0 
```

tout ce qui est 1394 je suppose que c'est le firewire, par contre je vais désactiver le ipv6 par après, mais bon ce n'est pas la cause du problème  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, on va arreter de se prendre la tete avec une version des sources ... essaye voir avec un autre kernel

----------

## Trevoke

 *AssiuM wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   euh, le clavier c'est un ps/2 certes, mais est il branché sur le port ps/2 (question bizarre je sais, mais ya une semaine, on nous a fait le coup de de la souris ps/2 branchee sur le port ttyS, alors bon, je me mefie  ) euh comment ça ? il est bien branché sur le port approprié, il fonctionne d'ailleurs très bien sur le livecd ainsi que sous windows  

 

Bon je fais un petit retour a ca moi, t'es sur qu'il est pas branche dans le port PS/2 pour la souris par hasard?

Parce que c'est vrai que c'est tres etrange.

----------

## AssiuM

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> t'es sur qu'il est pas branche dans le port PS/2 pour la souris par hasard?

 m'enfin   :Laughing: 

----------

## AssiuM

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> bon, on va arreter de se prendre la tete avec une version des sources ... essaye voir avec un autre kernel

   :Crying or Very sad: 

je dois retourner à un 2.4 ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *AssiuM wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   bon, on va arreter de se prendre la tete avec une version des sources ... essaye voir avec un autre kernel  
> 
> je dois retourner à un 2.4 ?

 

non, mais une autre version de 2.6.10 ou a la limite un 2.6.9 ...

----------

## AssiuM

pour voir j'ai tester avec genkernel...

il a pas fait ça très proprement et maintenant j'ai les partitions ntfs qu'il n'arrive pas à monter (enfin je dis "il", mais c'est surement moi qui ai oublié de spécifier quelque chose)... 

mais le clavier fonctionne   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

j'en conclus qu'il y a donc bien moyen de faire fonctionner mon clavier en compilant le kernel à la main ? (mais sans le changer)

si je le change, je suis un peu perdu et je ne sais pas lequel prendre... nitro, mm, etc ...  :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AssiuM

 :Embarassed: 

quel kernel prendre et configurer moi même  ?

parce que genkernel ne me satisfait qu'à moitié pour l'instant, notamment avec mes partitions ntfs

merci

----------

## Trevoke

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## AssiuM

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> emerge gentoo-dev-sources

 c'est celles que j'utilise  actuellement donc si je les reprend ça va revenir au même   :Confused: 

----------

## Gaug

Fais un    emerge sync  avant et vérifie si le nouvelle version

correspond à celle que tu utilises.

----------

